# Remoulins and Averyon aires



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can somebody do me a favour and give me the links for these two aires please in the database?

Try as I might I can't get the map or search to work on this stupid phone!

Going that way tomorrow and the aire at roumalins looks like it might be noisy. Anyone stayed on either?

Thought we would park at roumalins and do the pont de gard on the bike then either spend the night or spend the night on the averyon aire an see the sites the next morning


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Here you go Barry - Remoulins:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1794

Carl


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nice one thanks

will give it a go tomorrow


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Barry - Aveyron is not a town, it is a Department...

The database lists 3 aires in the Aveyron:
Rodez

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2456

Broquies

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4523

St Sernin sur Rance

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10635

Hope this helps you...
Carl


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, do you mean Avignon which is nearby?...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1929

Pete


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Thats the place - well done Pete :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Nearly sent poor Barry miles out of his way....  
Carl


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Barry
That aire is very noisy it's along side a busy main road, we stopped there this year then left because of the noise.

Ron


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry, another thought, we were chatting to a German couple while down on the Med earlier this year and they reckoned the aire at Comps was great, we were going to give it a try but ended up somewhere else, might be worth a visit, next to water for the boat as well...

>MHFacts Comps aire entry<

>CC-Infos Comps aire entry<

Pete


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*remoulins and averyon aires*

hi,

we stayed at both of these this year,both very basic,but at great spots,you could walk up to the pont,or go on your bike,even have a paddle in the river,the aire in the town is next to the river,get there early after people have left to get a good spot,bit noisy,but next to a very old town,well worth a walk round,and a tourist office that cant give you enough information,

avigon everybody parks up under the bridge facing the town over the river,absolutly wonderful when the sun goes down and the lights come on,magical,two places that i can shut my eyes,and be back there.

enjoy,mags


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep it's official I am a pillock. I did mean Avignon and I've not been on the vino!

Thanks for all the links and tips.

Might be best to stay on the Avignon aire and just use the other aire to see pont du gard unless it looks bareable for a night.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. Visited the pont du gard today. Managed to get a spot at remoulins but as with the last aire there were cars everywhere and no service point I could find.

Walked round the pont having driven up on the bike and then left to Avignon which we did this afternoon. Way to much for one day and whizzing round avignon on the bike at rush hour was a challange! Loads if cars under the bridge so now parked on the aire opposite the other branch of the river.

It's ok but I heard a van got broken into and we have had two security guards wondering through.

Going to head up to mont ventoux tomorrow to get away from the bussle and I think the last big holiday weekend in France.

Flipping hot and it's supposed to be even warmer tomorrow and Saturday.


----------

